# First IVF & Gonal-F Side Effects



## FlitterFloosh (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

Hope you are all doing okay. I haven't posted on here before but I've just started my first cycle of IVF. I have gone straight into stimming following four injections of Zolodex (for endometriosis after lap to remove large ovarian cyst). I can't get hold of my clinic, I have rung and left a message, plus emailed too. I am panicking a bit about the side effects of the Gonal-F. I was started on 125iu (low dose) last Thursday (14th), I have felt nauseous over the weekend and yesterday evening had a really upset tummy  , was okay overnight but had it again this morning too. I also have a really odd taste in my mouth. Just wondered if these things are normal and will settle (or not) or if there's something wrong. My asthma is also worse but I generally get worse asthma around ovulation and period, so am thinking that it's just worse because of all the hormones. 

Would I be allowed to take anti-diarrhoea (tmi sorry) medicine if it continues. Can't really afford to lose any more weight, I'm really tiny and the Zolodex sucked the life out of me as it is! 

Thanks ever so much.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry you are having a tough time  

You really need to speak to your clinic (have they got any other numbers you can call) and if not them then your GP or NHS Walk In Centre. Rather than treating the diarrhoea you need to rule out any problems. Very very rarely women can get OHSS during stims, but it still needs ruling out. Also, the symptoms you have could just be normal side effects, or related to something else. 

Hope you get some reassurance soon xxx


----------



## FlitterFloosh (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks so much. 

Not having any luck with clinic, numbers just ring & go to answerphone. Know they're busy but have left messages and no one's got back to me all day & they close soon. Have called GP instead & reception has passed on a message so hopefully will hear back soon.

xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Have they got any other numbers at the clinic, an out of hours emergency number, or main reception number, even accounts or someone like that: and then when you eventually get hold of them give them a piece of your mind for leaving you stressed out. Or give me their number and I will tell them off for you      

Hope your GP contacts you soon xxx


----------

